# Das perfekte Model: Knappe Entscheidung für Anika Scheibe



## beachkini (23 März 2012)

​
“Das perfekte Model” ist gefunden: In einer knappen Entscheidung konnte Anika Scheibe das Rennen für sich entscheiden. Letztlich hatten es die Zuschauer in der Hand und sicherten mit ihren Stimmen den Sieg für Anika. Denn im Finale war sie nach der Wertung durch die Gastjuroren punktgleich mit Kandidatin Johanna Gerber. Doch *mit 27 zu 25,3 Prozent der Zuschauerstimmen wurde Anika schließlich “das perfekte Model”.* Sie erhält jetzt einen exklusiven Modelvertrag, wird das neue Werbegesicht von Garnier und wird in der Juni-Ausgabe des “Glamour”-Magazins in einer Beauty-Strecke zu sehen sein.

Bereits mit 14 Jahren hat Anika angefangen zu modeln. Sie hatte also schon jede Menge Erfahrung, als sie sich für die Vox-Castingshow bewarb. Doch nachdem sie sich die Haare abgeschnitten hatte, wollte sie sehen, wie sie nach der Typveränderung ankommt und was sie von den Topmodels Eva Padberg und Karolina Kurkova noch lernen kann.

Die beiden Models coachten die Kandidatinnen für “das perfekte Model”, gaben ihnen Einblick in das Fashionbusiness und traten im Wettstreit gegeneinander an. Sowohl Eva als auch Karolina entschieden sich nach dem großen Casting für je 20 Mädchen, gingen mit ihnen auf Reisen und sortierten nach und nach die Kandidatinnen aus. Am Ende blieben vier Nachwuchsmodel übrig, die im Finale in vier Prüfungen gegeneinander antraten. Dank der Stimmen der Zuschauer entschied Anika Scheibe dann das Rennen für sich.

Abschließend muss man feststellen, dass “Das perfekte Model” nicht gerade ein Quotenrenner war. Auch die Tatsache, dass das Finale aufgezeichnet war, nahm der Entscheidung die Spannung. Ob Vox die Show wiederholen wird, ist noch nicht bekannt.
(prominent24.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (24 März 2012)

Was für ein hässlicher Vogel!


----------

